# Con man sussed! Classic!!



## jordec66 (5 Aug 2011)

Hi All, read this on Ebay a while ago and forgot to post it. We've had this sort of thing on the forum, so thought it was very apt, but also highly amusing! This is a question re a vintage hand plane and the seller's response is golden!!! 

http://contact.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayIS...Question_VI&redirect=0&requested=charliewinds


----------



## Scouse (5 Aug 2011)

Superb!

I have noticed that many people in this position seem to be allergic to full stops; in fact almost all punctuation seems noticeably alien to them, almost like a signature, I would suggest, if I were a more cynical person...


----------



## adidat (5 Aug 2011)

brilliant, funny really that story sounds very familiar?

cant think where though :-k :-k :-k 

adidat


----------



## cutting42 (5 Aug 2011)

There is something extremely distasteful about fraudsters attempting to use peoples natural sympathy for illness, injury and disability to their own ends. Somehow seems a lot worse than a more direct scam which often uses the victims greed as the motivator. 

Leaves a nasty taste!


----------



## Scouse (5 Aug 2011)

adidat":9crgw1vw said:


> funny really that story sounds very familiar?



Right down to the dad building the garage/shed workshop... :roll:


----------



## jimi43 (5 Aug 2011)

Mmmmm...indeed! :evil: 

Jim


----------



## Chems (5 Aug 2011)

What ever happened to that last bit with TinyTim/BlindWoodworker Noel said he'd get back to us about it?


----------



## jordec66 (5 Aug 2011)

I was following the blindwoodturner thing but nothing else was ever posted.


----------



## Tusses (5 Aug 2011)

Chems":11gz1eb0 said:


> What ever happened to that last bit with TinyTim/BlindWoodworker Noel said he'd get back to us about it?



I wondered that too !


----------



## Chems (5 Aug 2011)

I saw some stuff which pretty much proved 100% BW was not all he was cracked up to be, not sure about TinyTim thou, think he may have been a miscarriage of justice. Would have been interesting to see what Noel found.


----------



## jordec66 (5 Aug 2011)

Chems , Are you going to elaborate?


----------



## Chems (6 Aug 2011)

Well there were a set of links from the bw on other forums doing the same with links then to the same items given later up for sale. It was posted here on the forums.

I think if you search his posts here, he mentions his real name and mobile number. Google those an you'll find the links. 

I havent seen anything from him for a while so Noel could have banned him after looking at it.


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Aug 2011)

I think that considering the divisions and bad feelings caused at the time, if there's more to know we ought to be told.


----------



## Chems (6 Aug 2011)

Well quick search an I found the orig thread: 

post587584.html?hilit=Blind#p587584

Tells all there.


The sad thing about it is, when I joined this forum years ago nobody knew me from Adam, but I received a lot of great gestures from forum members, for no special reason other than kindness, Waka sold me his Leigh jig at a very reasonable price, Aces and Eights gave me an expensive pair of Blum runners and countless other nice acts from more members than I can remember over the years. The sort of tricks this guy has been upto will take away peoples willingness to do nice things for other forum members which would be a real shame. So for that I hope he has been b7'ed!


----------



## jordec66 (6 Aug 2011)

Dec's wife here - I think it's very strange that he uses different names and with his other name he doesn't mention being blind. Also, if he is a known trainer of the blind and partailly sighted, surely the RNIB would know about him? I don't believe him and it concerns me that he is still on other forums, getting valuable items at reduced prices and selling them on for profit. Blind or not, he is using a disability to gain profit and that's dispicable!


----------



## Noel (6 Aug 2011)

Chems":2pf0vlb0 said:


> What ever happened to that last bit with TinyTim/BlindWoodworker Noel said he'd get back to us about it?



Ah, our blind Welsh friend, well I think most are aware of the trail he has left across the net from begging, blagging and attempting to sell donated tools and other items. All very distasteful. In the thread quoted above (I'm off..) I did give the guy my opinion (and at the end of the day that's all it is- my opinion) on a few matters and I received amongst many PMs threats of legal action, a message proporting to be from his mother questioning my moral standards and plenty of other irrelevant ranting.
As mentioned it's a sad situation when this happens as I have no doubt any of us would help a fellow work worker who has fallen on hard times or has had a raw deal out of life.

With regard to the eBay post please do not jump to conclusions, 2 & 2 doesn't always make 4..


----------



## xy mosian (6 Aug 2011)

Noel said:


> ..... and I received amongst many PMs threats of legal action, a message proporting to be from his mother questing my moral standards and plenty of other irrelevant ranting. .....



Noel, You didn't sign up to the moderators job for that sort of treatment. I'm very sorry you had to edure it.  

Keep up the splendid work please. =D> =D> =D> =D> 

xy


----------



## 9fingers (6 Aug 2011)

TBW has not been in for almost 2 months so it's fair to assume he has given up here without needing to ban him.

Bob


----------



## Noel (6 Aug 2011)

xy mosian":3poa4ihp said:


> Noel said:
> 
> 
> > ..... and I received amongst many PMs threats of legal action, a message proporting to be from his mother questing my moral standards and plenty of other irrelevant ranting. .....
> ...


[/quote]

You're welcome.


----------



## Lons (6 Aug 2011)

Noel":1iltqqtt said:


> PMs threats of legal action, a message proporting to be from his mother questing my moral standards and plenty of other irrelevant ranting.



That is shocking :shock: and completely unacceptable. You should never be subjected to that kind of abuse.
Unfortunately it strongly suggests that opinions were probably correct. There are a lot of con men (and women) out there - very sad

Bob


----------



## jordec66 (7 Aug 2011)

This guy is typical , he tries it on , and when things start to get uncomfortable for him he threatens court action ,
questions everyone's morals , anything he can think of to take the heat off. He knows he's a lowlife . Shame on him.


----------



## seaco (7 Aug 2011)

I have been severely disabled since I was 12 and I find this all very sad, I have read the threads on this chap and I'm afraid I don't believe him he has told us nothing that couldn't be found with 10 minutes of Googling about blindness to use this as a reason to make people sorry for him and to con/beg equipment from people and companies for profit is disgusting.

This will upset alot of genuine disabled people, as life's hard enough as it is and this does nothing to help matters and if and when we need a little extra help it makes people question our motives!

This is just my view on it all...


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

Having worked with disabled people, and only having one working eye I concur seaco, it's dispicable!
When I watch someone who's severely disabled struggle to do what the rest of us take for granted it makes my blood boil!

Roy.


----------



## studders (7 Aug 2011)

For what it's worth.. I do believe that the members mentioned have genuine disabilities but..... being disabled does not automatically make anyone any more honest or preclude them from doing things that most might regard as morally dubious.


----------



## seaco (7 Aug 2011)

studders":31mpa2r7 said:


> For what it's worth.. I do believe that the members mentioned have genuine disabilities but..... being disabled does not automatically make anyone any more honest or preclude them from doing things that most might regard as morally dubious.



I totally agree but in doing so he hurts all disabled people which makes what he does worse!


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

> being disabled does not automatically make anyone any more honest or preclude them from doing things that most might regard as morally dubious.



That is unfortunately very true I'm sorry to say.
My sight problem is more of a damn nuisance than anything else, I have recently felted the roof of our woodstore, and driving the nails in when you have no depth perception is probably hilarious to watch.

Roy.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Aug 2011)

That's really strange Roy...are you completely blind in the poor eye?

I lost my right eye in a car smash when I was 21 and a passenger...(not my fault I may add)...and initially...I found I would bump into things and all sorts of other annoyances. The doctor said this would be compensated eventually...I find myself blinking with the good eye and slightly moving my head when I am doing things that require depth perception...

It has not affected me over these last 30 odd years...

If I said it did...anyone fancy giving me a milling machine...I am a professional juggler and knitting consultant and require it to teach Leprechauns how to make flour... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :twisted: 

Seriously though...this is ever so slightly worrying and I think...probably illegal.....I think the police should be informed if the evidence is clear enough to warrant investigation. 

Jim


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

I woke one morning with a black hole in the vision in my left eye Jim, I was hospitalised immediately with the assumption that I was suffering from age related macular degeneration. The light sensitive rods and cones fall away, also high blood pressure can effectively blast them away.
After 22 months the doctors gave up on a diagnosis, but to prevent further damage the elements around the hole were welded back into place with a laser.
The end result, for me, was a hole in the centre surrounded by a larger area of distorted vision so that I see nothing straght ahead but retain peripheral vision, which frankly is worse than no sight at all!
Sitting at this computer I see two of everything, if I close the affected eye and stare at a word on screen then switch eyes the left one is looking down and to the right.
I was 60 at the time and was told that I would adjust to the loss of depth perception, had I been younger that may well have been so, but not for me.
Reading can only be accomplished by closing the left eye, trying to locate the head of a screw etc is a trial and error job.
If you have ever read my posts on the jigs thread you will see that I use jigs extensively, _they keep my fingers away from the sharp rotatating parts!_
In addition the left eye sees things as being smaller, my brain interprets that as being further away, again not helping when judging how close a cutter is.
Beyond about 20 ft I have no problem and can easily pass the DVLA eye test.
What really upset me was I was taking flying lessons but I can no longer see the instruments clearly, so that went overboard!
I was concerned about driving but the DVLA stated at that time that I met their requirements.
Like you I bump into things on my left side and trip over things 'cos the damn floor isn't where my eyes tell me it is, stairs are a nightmare, especially descending, but fortunately I live in bungalow.
You adjust as best you can, as you will have.

Roy.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Aug 2011)

I think your one statement about being better off without vision in that eye is probably more accurate than you imagine. My retina detached after the accident...after I had regained vision and that was it....they filled it with oil to keep the eye but the vision went. 

I don't even think about it now..it has not affected me except make me more cautious about the other one! :mrgreen: 

I feel for you mate!

Jim


----------



## knappers (7 Aug 2011)

jimi43":wjikikj7 said:


> If I said it did...anyone fancy giving me a milling machine...I am a professional juggler and knitting consultant and require it to teach Leprechauns how to make flour... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :twisted:
> Jim



Lol. Now that is funny. Good on ya mate for having such a great sense if humour about it.

Si


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

> except make me more cautious about the other one!



Indeed it does!

Roy


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Aug 2011)

I've kept out of this, but now it seems to be "resolved" I think I can tell my 2p.

I'm not blind. But I do have very poor eyesight. I've had two cornea grafts. With contact lenses I see normally (6 hours a day). Without them I can't recognise you at two paces (the other 18 - OK I'm asleep for some of that).
About a year or so ago I got a call one Sunday afternoon from a blind woodworker. I don't know if he was TBW or not. I was out walking with friends at the time and the conversation went on and on and on. In the end I had to be a bit ruder than I would be normally and ask him what the point of his call was. He asked if I would send him my DVDs. "Sure", I said, "You can order off my site." He wanted them for free and I asked what I could expect in return.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm all in favour of a quid pro quo, companies have given me stuff and I've offered my exposure, such as it is, in exchange. Sometimes they've sent me stuff I don't like and so I don't show it off, but, in general, I think we've both been happy. But this was a one-way-deal. I asked if he made a profit from his woodwork. "Of course, there is a demand for my instruments." I pointed out that my DVDs do not make a profit (they do now, I've finally broken even after 5 years!) and I'd be grateful if _he'd_ send _me_ something in exchange for nothing. I also enquired what he expected to get from a video-based medium if he was blind.

One of us put the phone down.

As you say, for anyone with any kind of impairment, it leaves a sour taste.

As an aside, I saw and heard a one-armed guitar player busking in Nottingham last week. He was brilliant. His right-arm stump did the strumming whilst his good left hand did the fingering, if you didn't see you would not have known.

No fanfare, just getting one with it.
S


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

You'd have to ask what use a DVD would be to a 'blind' woodworker as well.

Roy.


----------



## seaco (7 Aug 2011)

Digit":10flsurp said:


> You'd have to ask what use a DVD would be to a 'blind' woodworker as well.
> 
> Roy.



Maybe he watches it with his third eye...


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

Braille version?

Roy.


----------



## Tusses (7 Aug 2011)

Maybe stating the obvious Roy, but have you tried an eye patch for close up stuff, and just use the good eye ?

Rich


----------



## adidat (7 Aug 2011)

its funny because if you search gumtree with his mobile number it comes up with a request for free tools for his blind students.


adidat


----------



## tomatwark (7 Aug 2011)

I have been watching this thread and various other with interest.

I have come across various disabled woodworkers over the years and like most disabled people they just get on with it.

I think Tinytim made an error of judgement and is still posting on here and generally keeping his head down at the moment, so I think it is time we gave him a break and leave him alone and let him prove himself.

The TBW on the other hand is more suspect and I think sooner or later he will come unstuck.

But there is no reason he should be giving Noel and his fellow moderators a hard time as they have enough to do keeping the rest of us in line.

Tom


----------



## Doug B (7 Aug 2011)

As far as i can see (no pun intended) TBW is alive & well & posting on another wood turning forum.

I presume it`s him as he goes also under the name of Lewis, though it could be a rather large coincidence, but he also uses "friend" a lot


----------



## seaco (7 Aug 2011)

I don't know about you but I'm getting the distinct impression that he won't be getting any hand outs to sell from this forum... Jog on Lewis!


----------



## Digit (7 Aug 2011)

> Maybe stating the obvious Roy, but have you tried an eye patch for close up stuff, and just use the good eye ?



I have indeed Rich but I find that my eye lashes keep touching the damn things and my eye becomes sore. Like everybody else on here with some disability you just get on with it the best you can. I'm just grateful that I have good vision in the other eye.

Roy.


----------



## CHJ (7 Aug 2011)

Doug B":2aezdcch said:


> As far as i can see (no pun intended) TBW is alive & well & posting on another wood turning forum.
> 
> I presume it`s him as he goes also under the name of Lewis, though it could be a rather large coincidence, but he also uses "friend" a lot


Pity he sold his new lathe in 2008 if that's the case.


----------



## Harbo (8 Aug 2011)

I found this site:

http://www.peterlarge.com/articles/about_us/latest_news/auction_of_promises/

The plot thickens, if he is not genuine then he is certainly a well trained con-artist?

Perhaps a Mod could write to the above Estate Agent, "Officially" expressing our concerns about him especially his begging and selling activities as a polite warning/inquiry? It could be they have investigated him and he is genuine??


Rod


----------



## theblindwoodturner (8 Aug 2011)

Well hello.

First off I'd like to thank a certain someone who's a member of this list for informing me of this particular thread.

It seems yet again that certain persons on this list are taking great delight in causing damage to my name and reputation. First off, let's just get some facts straight as you clearly do not seem to get the grasp of this.

Firstly I am not a fraudster nor a con man, the companies and individuals I have been involved with and still am involved with understand my situation and fully support me. Peter Large estate agents were very supportive in what they could do to help however and I EMPHASISE THIS STRONGLY. The auction had failed anyway so there was no form of fundraising generated from this issue and all items donated to the auction were returned to all suppliers and vendors. I have written proof, receipts and invoices from all suppliers in question.

As I have sought legal advice and supplied my solicitor all relevant paperwork from all companies and parties herein, The matter is in hand. I have also provided my solicitor, the details of this forum and users who are committing the following offenses:

Disability discrimination,
Deformation of character,
Intrusion and harassment.

All necessary details have been retrieved with assistance from police who are supporting my case.

I must therefore advise all parties concerned to cease this behaviour at once.

I will say this and I am not concerned at all as to who wishes to have an attitude to this. 

I have not in any way affected the quality of life nor moral state of any party on this forum. the behaviour of said parties on this forum is utterly disgusting and harmful and the continuing onslaught is unnecessary and traumatically upsetting.

Further to this, I hope that one day, the parties concerned on this forum, face up to their behaviour and realise just how lucky they are to be in their respective positions in life.

I no longer participate with this forum due to the threatening behaviour and harassment conducted by said individuals.


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2011)

Basic Forum Rules



> PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING - Updated 12/01/11Posted: Tue Feb 25, 2003 4:36 pm
> 
> 
> Site Admin
> ...


----------



## Noel (8 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":8a19vvbh said:


> Well hello.
> 
> First off I'd like to thank a certain someone who's a member of this list for informing me of this particular thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## whacky (8 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":3ody0qbp said:


> Well hello.
> 
> First off I'd like to thank a certain someone who's a member of this list for informing me of this particular thread.
> 
> ...



If Ryan Giggs with all his money couldn't stop people saying/writing stuff about him I think you are onto loser here.

I'm happy to be corrected but the Disability Discrimination Act is a criminal matter? Where as a Deformation of character is a civil issue? That's a pretty good solicitor that can advise on both issues!

Whacky


----------



## cutting42 (8 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":244gpw82 said:


> Well hello.
> 
> First off I'd like to thank a certain someone who's a member of this list for informing me of this particular thread.
> 
> ...



Don't let the door hit you on your way out!


----------



## seaco (8 Aug 2011)

I can't see a Deformation of character we just don't believe him! FACT!

ByeBye...


----------



## ricasso (8 Aug 2011)

Hmm.. an interesting thread! having read all the previous posts including the last from Lewis I would like to add a few thoughts.

1. Disability Discrimination: as far as I can see nobody has used your Disability to prevent you recieving a service that would otherwise be offered to an able bodied person.

2. Defamation of character: because the previous posts are based on members OPINION and not FACT then it would be extremely difficult to prove any offence in law.

3.Intrusion and Harassment: Intrusion in law is a physical act and as far as im aware nobody from this forum has entered your property without your permission and if you regard statements made on this forum as intrusion of your privacy then its worth remembering that its just that, a forum!

anyway, as it seems like your off now, id just like to say cheerybye...


----------



## bugbear (8 Aug 2011)

Google:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/blind ... s/85338219
http://forums.rolandclan.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18514
http://www.peterlarge.com/articles/abou ... _promises/
http://www.drumlessons.com/drum-forums/ ... entry72864
http://www.drumlessons.com/drum-forums/ ... ound-here/
http://www.drumlessons.com/drum-forums/ ... om-shells/
http://uilleannforum.com/forums/viewtop ... 43&start=0
http://www.macvideo.tv/forums/msgs.cfm? ... 26&forum=4
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-97719528.html
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/An+Apple+ ... a097719528
http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected] ... 31964.html
http://www.korgforums.com/forum/phpBB2/ ... 4e29c51a38
http://www.uilleannobsession.com/classifieds.html
http://www.adflyer.co.uk/musical-instru ... -rig/19275
http://www.ukclassifieds.co.uk/general.1180085.html

BugBear


----------



## cutting42 (8 Aug 2011)

Bit of a renaissance man aren't you tbw, Pro woodturner, pro left-handed drummer, studio producer, uillean pipe maker, teacher. Most of us find it hard to hold down one job with normal eyesight. Very impressive :roll:


----------



## whacky (8 Aug 2011)

bugbear":32y9p1xf said:


> Google:
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/blind ... s/85338219
> http://forums.rolandclan.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18514
> ...



Ouch


----------



## Scouse (8 Aug 2011)

bugbear":2hqvk9kk said:


> http://uilleannforum.com/forums/viewtop ... 43&start=0



Illuminating, especially above. Funny they came to the same conclusion as everyone else very quickly, especially when recognized from another Uilleann pipes forum. And why ask to delete the thread?


----------



## seaco (8 Aug 2011)

Being as your a Pro woodturner, pro left-handed drummer, studio producer, uillean pipe maker and teacher surely you have plenty of funds to buy these things instead of making yourself look silly by trying to scab them from people??????

As for Disability Discrimination then I feel you are causing more discrimination to disabled people than anyone!


----------



## Digit (8 Aug 2011)

I am a computer user, beyond that I have no great interest and little in the way of skills, thus I am puzzled. How does someone who is totally blind handle E-Mail replies?

Roy.


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2011)

Digit":2w2ld1j7 said:


> I am a computer user, beyond that I have no great interest and little in the way of skills, thus I am puzzled. How does someone who is totally blind handle E-Mail replies?
> 
> Roy.


They use screen reading Text to Speech software, and a mouse much like reading brail I presume.

Someone in my family who has a masters and full teaching qualifications in their subject uses Text to Speech software to check the written word to see if it's the same as they are seeing (dyslexia)


----------



## studders (8 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":24evuaqg said:


> All necessary details have been retrieved with assistance from police who are supporting my case.
> 
> .



What's that I can smell???
Hmmmm... Oh yeah, Bullsh it.


----------



## Digit (8 Aug 2011)

Pity Jake's no longer about 'cos it seems to me that IF all the links etc are correct then there is a case here of obtaining goods or services by deception?

Roy.


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Aug 2011)

Digit":2gjv32hy said:


> Pity Jake's no longer about 'cos it seems to me that IF all the links etc are correct then there is a case here of obtaining goods or services by deception?
> 
> Roy.



Where is Jake these days? 

Gone all ShavenHaven?


----------



## Doug B (8 Aug 2011)

Dibs-h":1mxpgoqs said:


> Where is Jake these days?
> 
> Gone all ShavenHaven?



think you`ve more chance of finding him on WWUK


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2011)

Thankfully still keeping an eye on us, albeit in quiet mode.

Last visited: Sun Aug 07, 2011 11:35 pm 

search.php?author_id=410&sr=posts


----------



## tisdai (8 Aug 2011)

If you want to you can give your solicitor the statement I am about to make,, He or She can even deliver it by hand on their way home from the office as I proberly only live arround 13 mile away from their office in Rhyl. If it was my forum you would be BANNED if you had threatened me with legal action, let alone having a go at the members here purely because you are being found out for what you really are.

After going through and reading some of the posts you have made, or should I say Begging Posts you have made in various locations, It proves only 1 thing to me,,, you are a conman because in 1 post your laptop was stolen and in another you had to sell your equipment. If you do have a Disability then as far as I am concerned that makes it even worse and you need the book throwing at you.

For a Disabled person to do what you have done is nothing more than down right EVIL, your the type of person that makes me think twice or more before I let it be known that I am Disabled, pure and simply because of the name you are giving to Disabled people arround the world. 

I have been Disabled for arround 20yrs now and it never gets any easier for me, infact I have been told It will get worse as time passes by so anything I can do now is a Bonus to me, I have a rather large family who helped me by building a workshop at my last home and to maybe carry a few of the larger boards that I can not carry myself, but that is about it. I have never asked anyone of them for money or have I never asked them to buy this or that for me, If I can not afford it I don't have it simple as that, just like other Disabled people here on the forum they have Pride and that is more important to them than going arround begging and giving Disabled people a bad name and leaving a bad taste in the mouth of Disabled people arround the world..

Anyone who has given him equipment and has proof of it could also send the info to the relevent authorities, the benefits people and the Disability Living Allowance people all of whome will only be too pleased to hear how you are earning money by begging and then selling said equipment for in some cases thousands of pounds.

That is my £s worth and I look forward to your solicitor getting in touch, after all as they say It will all come out in the wash, or in this case the court.

Dave


----------



## Chems (8 Aug 2011)

studders":3kj7ksgw said:


> theblindwoodturner":3kj7ksgw said:
> 
> 
> > All necessary details have been retrieved with assistance from police who are supporting my case.
> ...



Thats why they were a bit slow responding to the Riots, they were dealing with tracking down UKW members for their crimes!


----------



## Digit (8 Aug 2011)

My wife suffers badly from arthritis Dave, and like you she knows it will get worse, in fact she may end up in a wheelchair, but does she moan about it? No she does not. Does she use it to gain advantage? No she does not! Like you Dave she carries on as best she can.
I had 24 hrs notice of a hospital admittance for cancer surgery and my new workshop was minus door and one end. When I returned home, depite her difficulties, the end was boarded and the entrance covered.
I agree with all that you said!

Roy.


----------



## tisdai (8 Aug 2011)

Digit":196hyazf said:


> My wife suffers badly from arthritis Dave, and like you she knows it will get worse, in fact she may end up in a wheelchair, but does she moan about it? No she does not. Does she use it to gain advantage? No she does not! Like you Dave she carries on as best she can.
> I had 24 hrs notice of a hospital admittance for cancer surgery and my new workshop was minus door and one end. When I returned home, depite her difficulties, the end was boarded and the entrance covered.
> I agree with all that you said!
> 
> Roy.



Hi Roy

Sorry to hear that m8, hope the OP went ok for you and that you have had the all clear. I am lucky in a way unlike your wife in that my Wife and Daughter are both in good health. Arthritis has crept a little into where the damage is and that is bad enough for me m8, to have it the way your wife has and be able to still do that for you without moaning about it just goes to show how much stronger the wives are compared to us lol.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Digit (8 Aug 2011)

I'm 4 years past surgery Dave so barring some rotten bad luck I'm in the clear, and what you say about women/wives is so very true. I left hospital in a wheelchair, I could neither get into nor out of bed and spent three weeks living in a chair. 
_My wife and son did everything for me!_
I can never repay her devotion and never a word of complaint the whole time.

Roy.


----------



## studders (8 Aug 2011)

tisdai":20z2vpb3 said:


> If I can not afford it I don't have it simple as that......



That was an unwritten rule in our family. As a kid if you didn't get something it was because you didn't deserve it or there wasn't the money to buy it. Too often these days people feel they, or their kids, are owed things and either buy it regardless of whether they can afford it or, all too often, steal it. Or, as in this case, use their personal circumstances, ad nauseam, to get people to give them what they want.
With all his 'supposed' abilities I'm surprised he has to ask for hand outs.
TBWW - How about doing some work and actually earning the money for the things you want? It's not that crazy an idea, loads of people do it you know.


----------



## rileytoolworks (8 Aug 2011)

Bloody hell. Ouch that hurt.
I've just stubbed my bloody toe....
Has anyone got a spindle moulder they're not using any more.....


----------



## studders (8 Aug 2011)

Aces and Eights":2o9dinf3 said:


> Bloody hell. Ouch that hurt.
> I've just stubbed my bloody toe....
> Has anyone got a spindle moulder they're not using any more.....


Don't sell yourself short.

Has anyone got a NEW spindle moulder they're not using any more.....


----------



## Karl (8 Aug 2011)

studders":2wpwax97 said:


> Aces and Eights":2wpwax97 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell. Ouch that hurt.
> ...




You've just fcuked it up for him Studders - I was about to offer him my used Sedgwick. I would have delivered too.


----------



## rileytoolworks (8 Aug 2011)

Karl, if you're offering, I'm sure I could get a courier firm to deliver it gratis if I tell them about my toe. (It still hurts...)


Adam. 

P.S. The website looks good mate. How long has it been live?

Adam.


----------



## studders (8 Aug 2011)

Karl":uqqrcmkj said:


> You've just fcuked it up for him Studders - I was about to offer him my used Sedgwick. I would have delivered too.



Well, I suppose he could always sell that one, then ask around for another, new one.


----------



## Lons (8 Aug 2011)

Karl":prilbkyp said:


> studders":prilbkyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've got a headache reading about the guys exploits - does that qualify me for the freebies? Anyone got an asprin?


----------



## Tusses (8 Aug 2011)

but in all seriousness... shouldn't this guy be stopped somehow ? 

Isn't is a bad thing to just let it go on and turn a blind eye, because it isn't on our doorstep any more ?


----------



## Digit (8 Aug 2011)

Anybody living near him could report the matter to the police, as I said earlier it would seem to be a case of obtaining goods or services by deception, which is a crime.

Roy.


----------



## Lons (8 Aug 2011)

tisdai":and0pnzg said:


> If you want to you can give your solicitor the statement I am about to make,, He or She can even deliver it by hand on their way home from the office as I proberly only live arround 13 mile away from their office in Rhyl. If it was my forum you would be BANNED if you had threatened me with legal action, let alone having a go at the members here purely because you are being found out for what you really are.
> 
> After going through and reading some of the posts you have made, or should I say Begging Posts you have made in various locations, It proves only 1 thing to me,,, you are a conman because in 1 post your laptop was stolen and in another you had to sell your equipment. If you do have a Disability then as far as I am concerned that makes it even worse and you need the book throwing at you.
> 
> ...



=D> =D> =D> Agree 100% Dave


To TBWW - I'm sorry to say that I was taken in by you initially - more fool me, although I didn't send you anything but a support message, I was initally tempted to do so #-o 

The considerable evidence suggests that you pray upon the good nature and generousity of individuals and companies for your own gain and profit.
Your threats and personal attacks rather than detailed ( and plausible ) explanation of the links and questions posted indicate that you know you've been found out and see attack as the best way out.

Might I suggest you provide the address of the police station, officers details and case report number to enable some of us to assist in a speedy solution by writing to the station thereby saving taxpayers money.
The details of your solicitor may help also.

I have contacts within HMIRS and might well consider passing some of these links on to see if they are interested in investigating your alledged "business" activities. I assume of course that as an honest person, your "earnings" and "gifts in kind" are fully documented and entered on your income tax returns. I also assume you are not claiming any of the benefits available to unemployed persons without declaring these gifts and monies as these would of course be criminal activities which the authorities take very seriously.

I rather doubt your claim to being tipped off by a member however and find it difficult to accept that you are not following events on the forum personally :-k


----------



## doorframe (9 Aug 2011)

Tusses":23iyeppi said:


> bad thing to just let it go on and *turn a blind eye*, because it isn't on our doorstep any more ?



Oh dear...... (hammer)


----------



## Tusses (9 Aug 2011)

doorframe":b8a0u83q said:


> Tusses":b8a0u83q said:
> 
> 
> > bad thing to just let it go on and *turn a blind eye*, because it isn't on our doorstep any more ?
> ...



oops ... sorry .. I didn't intend that


----------



## tomatwark (9 Aug 2011)

I notice that it was mentioned in an earlier post that he is a member of another woodturning forum.

As I don't follow the turning forums I am not sure which one it will be but it might be sensible for one of the moderators on here to contact one of the moderators one there privately to raise the concerns that are being expressed on here and elsewhere.

It maybe on there he has done nothing wrong but it means they can keep an eye on him.

I am sure the person who mentioned this could point them in the right direction.


Tom


----------



## tisdai (9 Aug 2011)

Digit":68vjepn1 said:


> I'm 4 years past surgery Dave so barring some rotten bad luck I'm in the clear, and what you say about women/wives is so very true. I left hospital in a wheelchair, I could neither get into nor out of bed and spent three weeks living in a chair.
> _My wife and son did everything for me!_
> I can never repay her devotion and never a word of complaint the whole time.
> 
> Roy.



Hi Roy

4yrs m8 another 1 to go and you will have the all Clear,, I will keep my fingers crossed for you m8 and lets face it,,, you and your family deserve some good luck for a change. 




Lons":68vjepn1 said:


> To TBWW - I'm sorry to say that I was taken in by you initially - more fool me, although I didn't send you anything but a support message, I was initally tempted to do so



Hi Lons

I done the same thing m8, I am soooo glad I did not do so though Phew, A lucky escape for me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## steadyeddie (9 Aug 2011)

tomatwark":3tqluib1 said:


> I notice that it was mentioned in an earlier post that he is a member of another woodturning forum.
> 
> As I don't follow the turning forums I am not sure which one it will be but it might be sensible for one of the moderators on here to contact one of the moderators one there privately to raise the concerns that are being expressed on here and elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Another " Tusses" moment #-o 


Dave


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Aug 2011)

Could it be here http://www.woodturners.co.uk/ ???


----------



## doorframe (9 Aug 2011)

Jonzjob":3ivwdot6 said:


> Could it be here http://www.woodturners.co.uk/ ???



Yes he's there. Quite an active member with over 150 posts, on a forum with only 160 (approx) members. Nothing in his posts to raise any suspicion. User name *precisionturnings*. 

Roy. 


PS..... Tusses...... PRICELESS MATE!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Aug 2011)

Tusses??

He has 150 odd by his name, but as a guest (?) I could only find 3 short posts that he was in? 

I do like the idea of blind welding 'cause that's what I'm like when welding and I am under the impression that I can see. Not as well as I could, but??


----------



## doorframe (9 Aug 2011)

Jonzjob":1k6xb2gt said:


> Tusses??



Wrong end of the stick, I think. 'Tusses' is on _*this*_ forum. I was laughing at a couple of his 'classic' comments.


----------



## Tusses (9 Aug 2011)

but I really didn't intend the pun :roll:


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Aug 2011)

Eye see wot you mean... A slight senior moment there folks!!


----------



## Silverbirch (9 Aug 2011)

> He has 150 odd by his name, but as a guest (?) I could only find 3 short posts that he was in?



He`s recently changed his username on that forum.

Ian


----------



## bugbear (10 Aug 2011)

Silverbirch":1likzz5r said:


> > He has 150 odd by his name, but as a guest (?) I could only find 3 short posts that he was in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't appear to have changed much else:



precisionturnings":1likzz5r said:


> P.S: If anyone has an interesting piece of wood and would love to see it turn into something unique from a blind turner's hands, P.M me and I'd be happy to turn something which would give you a new insight.



BugBear


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

OK.

to all who read this thread and these messages. I would like to issue a public appology to all those who have an opinion and those who have supported me. It was not my intention to commit any degree of fraud as I am being accused of. I was in genuine need of support from companies who got involved. due to extenuating circumstances beyond my control, I had to sort things out and contacted all parties I had been involved with to explain what has happened, to apologise unreservedly, return products to those who requested them back and also withdraw in some cases my role as an endorser.

I am deeply upset at this moment in time to be turned on by members of this board and I am depply sorry for the issues I have raised here. I simply ask that this issue close for all our sakes. When I joined this forum, I came here for a reason. that was to promote in a positive way, disabled woodworking and crafts, offering various training pages and much more. This would have been the case had people either been direct with me amd spoke with me or emailed me to discuss their concerns, but instead, I was turned on and attacked.

Please understand that I had genuinely asked for support from companies who understood my situation, even came to my location to see my small workshop built behind our home, to help get me back up and running.

The truth of the matter is very simple and you may as well know, to those who don't know the full issue here, read on.

I lost my sight -1/2 years ago after an horrific attack by school bullies who thought it was funny to pick on a visually impaired lad. From that, All I could see and still to this day is black. in fact, just a description as it's basically nothing. I trained as a joiner through my grandfather and he was a great man who got me through all the stress. After that, I was set up and no worries. a small shed became my home to start making things primarily for the fun of it and as a therapy. Sadly, some years later after a long drawn out battle to raise funds for a speaking computer, braille display and equipment, the funding didn't happen. so I had to close my small workshop, sell everything I had inherited, just so I could get on with life as a blind person.

I was advised to get back up and running and put up a fight and was offered support. from there, my involvement with various companies started.

this is the truth. If you choose not to believe me, this is your issue.

Please understand that I am tired of fighting and losing battles. I haven't the mental or physical strength to keep fighting anymore.

All I'm asking is that you understand. if you forgive me, that's upto you if not then fine but I can't keep fighting anymore.

Many others in the same shoes as me have had support and help but I've had to fight.

I'm sorry. I really am and this is really hurting me listening to all this.

Once again. I'm sorry to those who read this.

Yours.
TBW


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

I would further wish to apologise to Noel, the other moderators and Charlie for my behaviour, especially to Noel where I felt I had put my case to him and did so in the wrong way.

Please try to understand what I am saying here. As a disabled young person, trying to get any form of work with companies with my qualifications and training is difficult if impossible because of health and safety, insurance and also disability discrimination in the workplace. I know only too well what it's like and am in the same boat as others. When you can't get grants because of various conditions set by charities and you go door to door with charities to ask for support and tkey tell you now, they can't do it because of remits, certain profiles that don't fit, lack of funds, etc then yes it is the case. I've had to push my way through closed doors to get help needed and when there are people who are so ignorant, disability phobic and rude, wanting me to stay in an attic to be fed bread and water or be admitted to an establishment for disabled people until I depart, what would you do?

I know there's things I wish I had done differently and I regret what I've done. To those who've donated items etc, they've received goods back or where goods have failed, contributions sent to them.

Can I ask something please?

What would you do if it was you, son or daughter faced with a disability which will shake the foundations of your or their lives and where you couldn't get the support you need when you're banging your head on brick walls, ringing charities and organisations to apply for or reapply for funding and to be told NO on a constant basis, applying to banks for financial support, even as far as applying for credit cards to be refused as I had no means to repay a loan, etc. What would you do?

I'm really sorry for this entire series of events. Please forgive me.

I'm just trying to get on with what's left in my life and that's not much. At the end of the day I'm just a woodturner trying to get on and manage. I don't expect sympathy like some people quote me to being. I just ask for some freedom in what's left of my life.

Because you don't know me, you've never met me, spoken to me or had the chance to get to know me inside out, you judge me for this and condemn me for it. I'm sorry to you all.

yours.
TBW


----------



## Noel (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":267cby6e said:


> I would further wish to apologise to Noel, the other moderators and Charlie for my behaviour, especially to Noel where I felt I had put my case to him and did so in the wrong way.
> 
> Please try to understand what I am saying here. As a disabled young person, trying to get any form of work with companies with my qualifications and training is difficult if impossible because of health and safety, insurance and also disability discrimination in the workplace. I know only too well what it's like and am in the same boat as others. When you can't get grants because of various conditions set by charities and you go door to door with charities to ask for support and tkey tell you now, they can't do it because of remits, certain profiles that don't fit, lack of funds, etc then yes it is the case. I've had to push my way through closed doors to get help needed and when there are people who are so ignorant, disability phobic and rude, wanting me to stay in an attic to be fed bread and water or be admitted to an establishment for disabled people until I depart, what would you do?
> 
> ...





theblindwoodturner":267cby6e said:


> OK.
> 
> to all who read this thread and these messages. I would like to issue a public appology to all those who have an opinion and those who have supported me. It was not my intention to commit any degree of fraud as I am being accused of. I was in genuine need of support from companies who got involved. due to extenuating circumstances beyond my control, I had to sort things out and contacted all parties I had been involved with to explain what has happened, to apologise unreservedly, return products to those who requested them back and also withdraw in some cases my role as an endorser.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm......


----------



## tomatwark (10 Aug 2011)

Lewis

While I am sure we all except you are disabled, I think that the way you have gone about things on here have lead to great extend to the problems you have encountered.

We have been here before with setting the record striaght.



> Hello to all on this list.
> 
> Please do forgive me for posting this message on this side of the board. Due to something which has just happened which has deeply upset and horrified both myself and family, I must write this.
> 
> ...



I think the thing that worries me is the way you seem to use your disablity to further your career.

This may not be your intention but it is the way it comes over.

I think if you had spent a bit more time on here taking part you would have not have had the problems and found us a more friendly bunch.

Tom


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

I understand that tom,

relating to another thread similar to this, I had to put up with a lot of bullying from certain people, that's why I left here alone, because it was just causing more and more upset. I'm here to set the record straight as you rightly say and just want to close the book. I'm sure you understand.

Noel, as I said, I deeply apologise for my behaviour towards you. If you can accept my apology, that's fine. I tried to stand up to you because of the comments you stated were hurtful.

Regarding the use of my disability to further a career. I think you'll find many who do, to make folk aware of their existance and skills. If you think badly of it, I'm sorry.


----------



## clk230 (10 Aug 2011)

Lewis - take me up on my offer of me doing a tv programme about you then , we can highlight your positive nature and show how musical you are and also the skills you hold being able to turn,weld and make tools maybe get some of your students in that you have taught.We can show how hard you've struggled but still managed to stay positive.

If not for you why not do it to show hopw for others in a sinilar situation.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

I don't need media attention. What you don't see is that doing something like this can have a far more negative approach and result than a positive format. In this world as I have first hand knowledge, there are scum who have the opinion that disabled people like me should not exist, we are a drain on resources, not to be seen or heard in any environment. I face that on a daily basis and don't need any more of it. 

what you don't see is what this could do to me and before anyone states I'm moaning on the disability side, I'm not. Just stating facts. I have been the victim of attacks by thugs who think it's funny to trip a blind person up, mug me, snap my cane, push me into traffic, hurl abuse and more besides. If that was you suffering from the same thing, what would you do? My choice is to keep myself as quiet as possible in this world, just so I can be left alone.

If truth be told, I find dealing with people physically, difficult. I can't trust anyone. I don't have friends for the simple reason that I've been let down and abused before, my life violated, so I put up a self defense side to me. Just so that I can be left alone. Even then, some folk don't get it. At the end of the day, People get in the way and I feel trapped. I'd rather be alone than surrounded by people. 

I'm sorry to say all this.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

Dave, I'm sorry for approaching you regarding the DVD. When I spoke to you, I was trying to find a descriptive DVD to listen to regarding tuning the bandsaw and hoped you could assist. you decided to hang up on me as the tone in your voice was getting more and more harsh. I'm not here to tell you all this, I'm simply apologising for the position I placed you in at the time of my request. I hope you understand and I wish you good luck and a positive time ahead. I understood your situation at the time and fully respected your decision. After a lot of research, listening to various pages of info on tuning up my bandsaw which was running poorly, I found methods which worked for me. Once again I am sorry.


----------



## seaco (10 Aug 2011)

Hi Lewis

I have been severely disabled since I was 12 I've had four jobs in my life all I was unable to continue with due to my disabilities I have been assessed as 84% disabled and I'm now medically retired, yet through all this I haven't asked for one handout from anyone I have saved for everything I have ever bought and for me this takes along time but I get there and I owe no one anything.

If you came to this forum as a blind woodworker you would be welcomed with open arms but the things you've done wouldn't please anyone here or on other forums you belong to.

If as you say you want to wipe the slate clean and start again then welcome to one of the best forums around!


----------



## Chems (10 Aug 2011)

Utter BS, can we just ban him now and move on? Typical con tactics.


----------



## 9fingers (10 Aug 2011)

+1


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

Chems, your comments are noted. you're welcome to your opinion but your comments have no weight.

sorry to say it but as I say you don't know me. only what a screen full of text shows you. You havent had the chance to see me in person, talk to me nor see what's there. instead you formulate an opinion and use it to influence others. That is your direction and not mine.

I forgive those who have judged, harmed and tortured me in the past and present. So it's the same here. Those who have upset and inflicted pain, I forgive them. simply and unconditionally.

If the moderators want to ban me, that's up to them but at the end of the day, that's their decision.

I leave judgement to them and them alone.

yours.

TBW


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":1f8cjoho said:


> Chems, your comments are noted. you're welcome to your opinion but your comments have no weight.
> 
> sorry to say it but as I say you don't know me. only what a screen full of text shows you. You havent had the chance to see me in person, talk to me nor see what's there. instead you formulate an opinion and use it to influence others. That is your direction and not mine.
> 
> ...


Lewis, leave out the bleating sympathy approach, STFU and just stick to passing on your skills and knowledge, comprende?


----------



## theblindwoodturner (10 Aug 2011)

OK now that's something I don't appreciate. I don't tolerate being spoken to like a 3 year old child thank you. Your advice however is accepted.

TBW


----------



## seaco (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":2bec9po1 said:


> Chems,
> 
> I forgive those who have judged, harmed and tortured me in the past and present. So it's the same here. Those who have upset and inflicted pain, I forgive them. simply and unconditionally.
> TBW



OK lets not get silly here, your going to loose the very little credibility you have if you keep this up!


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":3va1ghry said:


> OK now that's something I don't appreciate. I don't tolerate being spoken to like a 3 year old child thank you. Your advice however is accepted.
> 
> TBW



Lets see how long 'you' can keep it on-board
there are tons of forums out there-if you like channel hopping then so be it, my opinion of you and your potential will have been proved wrong, and you will move on.
I, like the rest of my species don't suffer fools gladly.


----------



## ricasso (10 Aug 2011)

If, as you claim, you cant find work because of Health and Safety issues then maybe you should give up with the woodworking/welding/chainsaws etc etc, and concentrate on one of your other myriad skills ie, your musical 'talents' to make some money.

I cant help noticing that practically every post you have put on here has included the same self pitous comments, almost as though your the only disabled person in britain and we should all feel sorry for you, well im sorry but it doesnt wash with me, ive known many disabled folk in my life, many a whole lot worse than you, and never have I heard a word of complaint from any of them, they just crack on with life as best they can, look at the troops that come back from Afghanistan having lost arms, legs and in some cases all four, they dont winge and whine about thier predicament, they get on with things and dont expect sympathy as though its owed them.


----------



## tomatwark (10 Aug 2011)

Lewis

As others have said stop complaining and if you want to stay on here post questions and try to help other members when you can.

All this defending yourself is not doing you any favours.

Other members on here have had problems in the past and have learnt by quitely getting on with it they are left alone.

Tom


----------



## studders (10 Aug 2011)

barkwindjammer":mgl8950r said:


> Lewis, leave out the bleating sympathy approach, STFU and just stick to passing on your skills and knowledge, comprende?


Nail on head. 
I have all my senses and use of the 'bits' I was born with but I've not had what might be described as 'an easy life' or even a particularly enjoyable one for the majority of the time. That is my problem and my concern though and I've dealt with it the best I could. I would never use it as an excuse for anything, done or not done, nor expect anything from anyone because of it. I rarely talk about it to anyone, why would I? 
We ALL have problems of various sorts that we have to overcome or, at least, live with; we could stand still and reflect, consider ourselves hard done by spend our time swapping hard luck stories but what use is that? None, so we don't.
Participate in the Forum, share your experience and frustrations *about Woodwork*, that's why we're here. I don't come here to listen to hard luck stories or hear how 'life is a puppy and then you die'.
Do that, drop the poor me stuff, and you'll get on fine.

My 1p worth (don't have 2p)


----------



## myturn (10 Aug 2011)

What amazes me is that this thread has been allowed by the moderators to continue as long as it has.

It is of benefit to no-one and just stirs up antagonism.

Do they have some personal reason for allowing it to persist? The fact that it has been allowed to continue in the way it has suggests to me that the moderators do not disagree with the sentiments expressed about Lewis and if that were the case then surely they should do something about it.

You can bet if they were on Lewis's side the thread would soon have been locked.

It is getting quite boring reading all this tit-for-tat.

We are all, hopefully, adult enough to have made up our own minds by now.


----------



## studders (10 Aug 2011)

myturn":1qmrlfru said:


> What amazes me is that this thread has been allowed by the moderators to continue as long as it has.
> ......
> 
> We are all, hopefully, adult enough to have made up our own minds by now.



Don't these rather contradict each other?


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":du3fg4h8 said:


> ......
> 
> If the moderators want to ban me, that's up to them but at the end of the day, that's their decision.
> 
> ...




Lewis if the moderators wanted to ban you we would have done so under your current user name soon after your first post, you broke the forum rules (rule3) by opening a duplicate account under a different name,

The fact that you claimed you were new to the forum when you did so compounded things.

Member name:* lewisjbrock *on *Fri Apr 18, 2008 11:39 am* and amongst other things offered your Nova lathe for sale.


Folks here can read and we as moderators took a great deal of criticism behind the scenes for being so lenient.

My personal advice is to keep a low profile, when in a hole stop digging.


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Aug 2011)

OK. If you really want to be accepted here and elsewhere then would it not be possible for you to meet up with one of the 'credited' members of this forum and prove, in person, just who and what you are?

Perhapse an unusual step, but if you really want to clear you name and settle just who you are and that you are genuine?


----------



## Karl (10 Aug 2011)

CHJ":23dxybix said:


> Lewis if the moderators wanted to ban you we would have done so under your current user name soon after your first post, you broke the forum rules (rule3) by opening a duplicate account under a different name,
> 
> The fact that you claimed you were new to the forum when you did so compounded things.
> 
> ...



Well I for one am a bit confused....

The mods were aware of a breach of rules, let alone the concerns of a number of well respected members. Yet they decide to give the benefit of the doubt to a member who has contributed NOTHING to the forum, let alone one who is suspected of deceiving members of multiple forums for his own benefit.

Why?


----------



## seaco (10 Aug 2011)

Jonzjob":2ntxbdz5 said:


> OK. If you really want to be accepted here and elsewhere then would it not be possible for you to meet up with one of the 'credited' members of this forum and prove, in person, just who and what you are?
> 
> Perhapse an unusual step, but if you really want to clear you name and settle just who you are and that you are genuine?



Now that's a brilliant idea maybe a few of us could meet you just to prove us all wrong?


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Aug 2011)

Being a Moderator is a juggling act-and thankless at best, but I think that this decision is a fair decision-in the short term-everyone is entitled to prove themselves worthy, and abide by 'the rules'


----------



## Karl (10 Aug 2011)

I suspect that you are in the minority there, BWJ


----------



## Noel (10 Aug 2011)

Karl":1mc0z6en said:


> CHJ":1mc0z6en said:
> 
> 
> > Lewis if the moderators wanted to ban you we would have done so under your current user name soon after your first post, you broke the forum rules (rule3) by opening a duplicate account under a different name,
> ...



Are you discussing moderating decisions Karl? Tut, tut. 

Nobody, and I mean nobody, has been given the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Lons (10 Aug 2011)

theblindwoodturner":225thp4n said:


> I don't need media attention.
> My choice is to keep myself as quiet as possible in this world, just so I can be left alone.
> I'd rather be alone than surrounded by people.



:-s :roll: ](*,) Isn't all that just a bit contradictory? Posting on multiple forums is hardly keeping a low profile.

This is now boring. probably time you chalked it down to experience Lewis and look for sympathy elsewhere as I think you've done too much damage to retrieve trust.

Best wishes

Bob


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Aug 2011)

I think a television programme would be very interesting, I'm sure there's enough of a story to be found to fill an hour


----------



## doorframe (11 Aug 2011)

*Ahem.......*

*Drumroll......*

*Welcome Back....... *

*clk230 !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jonzjob (11 Aug 2011)

Did I just come in part way through this???


----------



## doorframe (11 Aug 2011)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/i-m-off-t51305.html

..... where the whole sorry saga began.

Snuck-in on this thread yesterday. And an Essex lad at that! Can't be bad.


----------



## Jonzjob (11 Aug 2011)

Sorry, but there is no way that I am going to trawl through 5 pages of that pony poo to find out what a kryptic remark is about DF. I have better things to do, like going to bed.

Sleep tight, bin a long day and I'm for an early night..


----------



## Noel (12 Aug 2011)

Think this thread has run it's course.


----------

